# utterly despise sister in law



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

This b1tch has had a problem with me ever since I got with my husband. She is a control freak and controls his whole family. What she says goes. She has never accepted me into the family, thus the family has never accepted me. I do no gatherings if she is going to be present. When I see her things are civil, for the most part. She's a bully and just unpleasant. Now my 13 year old daughter hates her - not because of anything I've said... she is finding out for herself how nasty this lady is. 

So for xmas this year she got my hubby a gift card to ****s. Nothing for me, of course. We gave a gift card for her and her husband to Red Lobster. Next year I want to donate her xmas $ to a cause she wouldn't agree with. 

For now I want so badly to text her and thank her for the gift card to ****s. I don't usually shop there, but I'm sure I can find something to buy! Thanks for thinking of me! 

I know... I won't do it. Don't want to feed the fire. But maybe if I rant on here I'll feel better about it. Maybe... Make me feel better!


----------

